# Ridgid DP1550 newbies point of view.



## pintodeluxe

Thanks for the nice review. I also have this model and have enjoyed it thoroughly. Give the depth stop a few tries. I actually find it quicker and easier than the vertical nut-on-rod type. 
Isn't the spring action in the handle just perfect?
I feel like a drill press is a pretty basic tool, and I spent a lot more time choosing my router and tablesaw. Afterall, it really only needs to drill straight accurate holes. I found that a woodworking table added to the DP makes all the difference.
Thanks again, and I hope you enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## Rydell

Thanks for the review! I actually ordered mine from Amazon this past Friday for $299 shipped(Amazon Prime). It's scheduled to arrive on Thursday, so I'm pretty psyched to get it all put together! This will be my first drill press as well, so your review was particularly beneficial to me. I'll be ready with mineral spirits and wax in hand! Good luck with the new DP!


----------



## HokieMojo

I'm with Barry. Great work and very useful info!


----------



## b2rtch

Excellent review, a great job.


----------



## PurpLev

nice review. as for the finish cons:

1. chucks - they are all the same. the mount is based on the taper of the arbor which holds the chuck with nothing more than friction alone - you should make sure the arbor and chuck mount were both super clean and free of debris and DRY - thats all. there is no click, or anything because what holds the chuck to the arbor is the metal friction against metal… if the chuck is held in place and drills straight - you did it right 

2. top heavy - thats actually ALL drill presses…

3. depth stop - I had the same depth stop on my delta DP and I actually really liked it - very easy to setup relative stops and works quickly.

Enjoy! looks like you got a winner.


----------



## gillyd

Thanks for all the comments.

This week I will be posting a review about my new Grizzly G0715P, its sitting in the garage in the package (I cut it open just to take a sneak peak) and its ready for me to tear into it. Just need the time.

I also have some new ideas for a few blog entries as a series that I will be authoring, more to come!


----------



## bluesmarky

Got one - does a great job!


----------



## Ken90712

I have to agree with the above statement, " what a great format and clear review you have produced." You made intersting to read. I'm note sure which floor model DP I'll be buying in the future. I have a table top one now that has served me for many yrs but I have always wanted a bigger one. Boys and their toys!

Nice post.


----------



## willmego

I wish all reviews were as complete and well written! Thanks for taking the time


----------



## Chelios

I got this one and really like it too. My light bulb fixture doesn't work though. It never did.


----------



## psxstudio

I just picked one up today from local HD. I was watching the price for about 3 weeks… it was marked down to 254 and it wouldn't go lower. I talked to the manager today and got it lowered to 200. I told him "I really want the DP and it's been sitting here for a long long time…" I even asked if I could use 20% HF coupon but that was no go. =] I'm totally happy with the purchase.

JB


----------



## ncdon

Nice, clear, concise review. I know what you like and don't like. I'll probably graduate to a floor model DP in the future and will consider the Ridgid based on your review.
Give that depth stop a few days, I think it will grow on you. Thanks for your post.


----------



## jbmfc

Nice review. I'm happy with mine as well, after a couple months of use now.


----------



## McLeanVA

Thank you for taking the time to write the review. I just returned from HD about 30 minutes ago and bought the same model. Sitting in the back of the truck waiting to be unpacked. I noticed some of the same box damage you mentioned and the guys at HD said that if I open it and there is damage to simply return it. Here's to hoping my set up is as easy as your was. Happy drilling. At $299 I'm not expecting anything more than straight repeatable holes.


----------



## 303Woodwork

Nice reviews. Found this site that has other reviews and reviews on other presses Ridgid Drill Press Reviews


----------



## yogi

Great review, just got one for $170 at tool connection at a Tangier outlet mall, factory blemish, and can't wait to set it up and working.


----------



## ZiggyZ

Did The Home Depot begin to discontinue selling this model? My local ones do not carry it and I see it is only shown as being available online on their website for $499.


----------



## Tedstor

Yeah. I saw the $499 price point too. Hardly competitive.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

If you find one in a store, you can get it for much less. I got the manager to sell me the one they had for over a year for $175 by pointing out the ship date on the sip label over 1 year and the cobwebs where it had sat in the bin the whole time. FWIW Great DP.


----------



## usnret

I have the same model and I got mine for $125 brand new from HD. Huge mistake on their part. The motor was the only thing I had a problem with. I had to spend about 30 minutes aligning the motor and the pulleys. When I got it the pulleys were not coplaner. Not a big deal to adjust. Has performed well for me.


----------



## gillyd

Update: Almost a year since I purchased it. I don't believe I will need a different drill press, it was on the best purchases I made last year, along with the GI-50-250M1.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

I have the same DP and I agree. It is a very nice and great value tool!

Great initial review and thanks for the follow up.


----------



## Rayman24

Great reviews…since im in the market for a DP soon i will now be considering the Ridgid.

FYI i ahve been able to use the HF 20% off coupon in both Lowes and HD here…took some talking but got it done!


----------

